# Petites Annonces Matériel et Services > Gardiennage > Propositions >  77 - Echange garde lapin/rongeur

## LucioleViolette

Bonjour,

Je suis à la recherche d'une personne de confiance pour garder mon lapin Léon pendant nos absences, et idéalement pour faire des échanges de garde avec cette personne.
Léon est un lapin nain mâle, il est castré et vacciné (VHD1 & Myxo), il a environ deux ans et demi. Il vit en liberté chez nous, en appartement (accès à toutes les pièces sauf notre chambre), sans cage. Il est propre, et très actif  Il lui faut un environnement bien sécurisé. Pour la période de garde, il peut rester en enclos (je peux en fournir un avec un toit) si des sorties sont possibles quotidiennement.
Je ne l'ai jamais mis en contact avec d'autres animaux. Il est sociable avec les humains et apprécie les enfants, à condition d'être délicat avec lui et de ne pas faire de gestes brusques.
Je fournis son matériel (litière, jeux, extrudés, foin) + remboursement des dépenses (légumes... et éventuels soins).

En échange, je peux garder un(e) lapin(e) à condition qu'il soit castré/stérilisé et vacciné, et dans un enclos avec toit (pas de pièce disponible pour le laisser en permanence en liberté). Je peux aussi garder un cochon d'inde ou autres rongeurs. 
Si la garde se fait à sens unique, il y aura bien sûr une compensation financière 

Pour le lieu, nous sommes dans le 77 à Bussy-St-Georges (RER A), possibilité de me déplacer jusqu'à 1h de route aux alentours ou par les transports en commun.

N'hésitez pas à me contacter par MP pour plus d'infos

----------


## LucioleViolette

Bonjour,

Toujours d'actualité!
Nous allons déménager dans une maison avec jardin, toujours dans le 77.
Je suis toujours à la recherche d'échange de garde pour rongeurs/lapins (vie en enclos avec sorties sous surveillance), notamment pour cet été. Mon lapin Léon aura prochainement une copine, stérilisée et vaccinée comme lui.

N'hésitez pas à me contacter par MP  ::

----------


## fanelan

Bonjour, vous allez demeurer dans quelle ville maintenant ? Merci.

----------


## LucioleViolette

Bonjour, nous allons déménager à Soignolles en Brie.

----------


## fanelan

Bonjour,
Je vous remercie mais cela fait très loin.
Belle journée.

----------


## LucioleViolette

Bonjour,
Proposition toujours d'actualité, nous habitons maintenant dans une maison avec jardin à Soignolles en Brie (77).
Léon a une copine, Choco, tous deux castrés/stérilisés et vaccinés, ils vivent en enclos intérieur, en liberté dans une pièce la journée et souvent en enclos extérieur quand nous sommes présents.
Ils peuvent rester en enclos pendant la garde, à condition de pouvoir les sortir au moins une fois par jour pour qu'ils se défoulent.
Je peux garder un lapin (ou couple), ou autres rongeurs, en échange.
N'hésitez pas à me contacter par MP  ::

----------

